# Puppy aggressive after walking



## AgedHolligan (Mar 13, 2012)

Ive only had this pup for a little over a week and this is my first dog. Shes 13 weeks old. 

I take her out at night trying to house break her. The back yard is dark but she will also do this during the day. She will all of a sudden stop and either stand or sit ears up and chest out. Then she will try going for whatever she is focused on. And when she cant get to it because of the leash she whimpers. Then she will spend the whole time whimpering and going for it till i walk her to the front of the house or some place else. Thing is nothing is there. 

Then after i walk her around for a bit i take her in and let her hop on my bed an she will go mental. Barking and getting into what i assume is attack possition head and chest to the floor barking crazy charging at me then backing up snapping at me and spinning. Then she starts trying to dig threw my bed an i mean actually digging like its dirt. 

Is this normal or should i be conecerned or what should i do to fix it should i put her in the crate or ignore her or what im totally lost and i really dont want this dog to become aggressive. 

Please help


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

The first (out in the yard) sounds like some smell or sound is grabbing her attention and she wants to chase or sniff at it. Maybe a squirrel or rabbit or neighborhood cat. Or it could be something that you are used to seeing but she finds strange- a flag in the wind, decorations on a house etc.

Head and chest to the floor sounds like a play bow. She is hyped up from a walk (sights and sounds and smells are fun!) and she wants to play and needs to burn more energy. Darting around, jumping, barking happily, digging and such are all part of the "zoomies" (as in, zoom zoom zoom around the room). Nothing at all about your description sounds like aggression.

I wouldn't put her in her crate, the zoomies are there because she has a burst of energy. She needs to burn it off. Try playing some fetch, maybe tug or let her chase you around a bit.


----------



## Pawzk9 (Jan 3, 2011)

AgedHolligan said:


> Ive only had this pup for a little over a week and this is my first dog. Shes 13 weeks old.
> 
> I take her out at night trying to house break her. The back yard is dark but she will also do this during the day. She will all of a sudden stop and either stand or sit ears up and chest out. Then she will try going for whatever she is focused on. And when she cant get to it because of the leash she whimpers. Then she will spend the whole time whimpering and going for it till i walk her to the front of the house or some place else. Thing is nothing is there.
> 
> ...


It doesn't sound like aggression to me - just an over-stimulated and tired puppy. Ever been around a two year old child who is fighting being tired? If you can take her someplace where she can run and play off leash that should help. Leash walking just isn't enough for most puppies.


----------



## Pawzk9 (Jan 3, 2011)

Shell said:


> I wouldn't put her in her crate, the zoomies are there because she has a burst of energy. She needs to burn it off. Try playing some fetch, maybe tug or let her chase you around a bit.


Ping pong (back and forth) recalls with lots of cookies are a GREAT energy burner. And useful too.


----------



## AgedHolligan (Mar 13, 2012)

Omg thank you guys so much all this puts my mind at easy. i was so worried she had like a mental problem lol and was worried that this was going to be a problem. An there is def tons of stuff in my own yard alone that she might see as weird now that i think of it. And i live close to wood so there im sure animals coming threw my yard. im going to try the same thing tonight and play with her after to try and burn all that energy. I always thought when they got low like that it ment they were getting ready to attack. I also thought of she could be over tired so im going to try to play with her tonight if that doesnt work then ill try and get her to go to sleep some how. If im going to try and get her to sleep whats the best way to do it?


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

A playbow is an excellent dog posture to recognize... you can look up pictures on Google and maybe Youtube. We had a different topic about various Playbows... but for the most part... they always mean play. 

unlike little children, you want to help the puppy burn off that last bit of energy before bedtime. After she runs around for 5 - 15 min., she should collapse, panting, and be happily ready for bed. When you find out how to channel it, maybe you can tie her to a power generator and store up that energy  Pix ?


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

Here's an example of a play bow


----------



## AgedHolligan (Mar 13, 2012)

Shell said:


> Here's an example of a play bow


Yes thats what she does but she gets really low like head on the floor is that the same thing ? i assume so. And thank you for the photo and all of your guys help.


----------



## doxiemommy (Dec 18, 2009)

My backyard backs up against the woods also, and there are lots of times when my dogs hear, see, smell some random critter!  The funny part is, they often know when an animal is out in the yard (or nearby) and they'll want to go outside to chase it. So, they'll stand by the door like they need to potty, but as soon as I open the door, they want to chase it.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

AgedHolligan said:


> Yes thats what she does but she gets really low like head on the floor is that the same thing ? i assume so. And thank you for the photo and all of your guys help.


Sounds like. Chester will put his chin on the ground on the grass or inside, I guess he just didn't want to shove his face in the snow


----------



## AgedHolligan (Mar 13, 2012)

yea i am totally sure that the animal thing is part of the problem i have woods accross from my house and next to my house and then i also have a huge park accross on an angle from my house <i live on a corner>. Ive seen deer racoons possums and foxes all in my yard before. 
And thank you shell im glad to know my dogs not out of her mind and that shes just being a puppy and wants to play.


----------



## DogTrainingGuidance.net (Mar 28, 2012)

Sounds normal, she is just a playful puppy!:wave:


----------



## luv2byte (Oct 21, 2009)

We love when our dogs do exactly as you describe, cracks us up & they seem so happy when they do it. Just funny& goofy.

Oh, and our Skyler digs his spot every night, no matter if in between us or the end of the bed.


----------



## AgedHolligan (Mar 13, 2012)

So took her out yesterday when i got home took her for a longer walk. Got her back to my house played some fetch with her and let her run a muck around my house a bit then she plopped out in her crate. So thank you guys for all your advice. Now im going to try it at night see if she has the same reaction.


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

AgedHolligan said:


> Then she starts trying to dig threw my bed an i mean actually digging like its dirt.


This. This is my favorite thing. xD It's just hilarious.


----------



## luv2byte (Oct 21, 2009)

HollowHeaven said:


> This. This is my favorite thing. xD It's just hilarious.


We agree. We have a silk duvet cover and still let Skyler go to town, he is so animated and funny. Chloe does it with my pillow while I tell her " bad pillow, kill the pillow, bad pillow". When I see her slowing down I tell her "love the pillow" and she will rub her face all over it. We recently got it on video, hubby hasn't uploaded it yet tho, it's hysterical...to us.


----------



## Cheetah (May 25, 2006)

Awww play-bows are cute! You have a playful, energetic puppy. =)

Here is Eevee play-bowing to Shippo, quite wildly a few years ago LOL:


----------



## lisaj1354 (Feb 23, 2008)

Pepper will put his face on the ground and his butt in the air and bark like crazy when he's hyped up/happy/has the zoomies. And when I put him on my bed (which I do very rarely) he goes absolutely bananas! He loves it!!


----------

